# 2012 chevy cruze LT rs aftermarket radio questions



## ZenGodSplash (Jan 31, 2020)

New here. If I install an after market radio do I need to install an amp. Looking to install a double din 7 inch screen. I already bought the radio screen and ordered dash kit and radio wire harness. Is there anything else I need besides the antenna adapter? Thanks guys


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

The SQ Car Audio Thread V2
Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter
How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness
Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes

No Splicing, Amplifier and Subwoofer Tutorial
Inside the Pioneer Amplifier
Factory Headunit sound quality Dropped with Aftermarket AMP , Speakers & Sub
Aftermarket headunit installation troubles
Removal Tutorial Mylink 7" Touchscreen System

An after-market wiring connector that fits the Cruze speaker connector- Metra 72-5600 speaker connectors


----------

